

 Mike Rowe celebrates dirty jobs - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRVdiHu1VCc

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This (or its equivalent) has been posted before, but its last outing was a
long time ago. I've found it a really interesting listen, and I'd like to give
it another airing.

